# Left over Eggnog...?



## jpinmaryland (Dec 26, 2008)

Can I make a dessert out of this? Like a cookie? I drank enuf of it and the rest of my family does not care that much for it. I think there is about a quart left so...?


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 26, 2008)

Use it in a pancake recipe, or french toast, or bread pudding.  There aren't many cookie recipes that actually call for milk.  Use it in any recipe that calls for milk that would be enhanced by the eggnog flavour.


----------



## QSis (Dec 26, 2008)

Check out this thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/tnt-egg-nog-cookies-52423.html

Lee


----------



## elaine l (Dec 26, 2008)

I have made bread pudding with eggnog and it was very good.  I like the french toast idea.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 26, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Use it in a pancake recipe, or french toast, or bread pudding.  There aren't many cookie recipes that actually call for milk.  Use it in any recipe that calls for milk that would be enhanced by the eggnog flavour.



was just about to say that it makes superior french toast! also bread pudding.

ssssssh, don't say it too loud, but I have frozen the stuff and then made the french toast later. bread pudding, too.  you wouldn't want to drink it after freezing it, but it cooks up just fine and tasty.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2008)

Glorie posted a wonderful eggnog bread recipe!  very yummmmmy!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f116/wanna-try-some-eggnog-bread-52985.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f45/eggnog-ice-cream-53529.html


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Andy!  That's the recipe I was taking about.  I have a loaf here that we are munching on.  It's really good!


----------



## vyapti (Dec 26, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Glorie posted a wonderful eggnog bread recipe!  very yummmmmy!



I agree.  Glorie's Eggnog Bread was very good.  I made bread and muffins and they were all scarfed.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 26, 2008)

thx. My wife is french toast fanatic so I will let her go to it.


----------

